# my (older) bird



## justanotherbudgieparent (Mar 27, 2021)

My older bird is a dark eyed clear budgie, but I don't know whether or not they are a she or a he. PLS HELP! The cere is pink. Is it male or female?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you post a clear pic in natural lighting? Then someone like Starwings will be able to give you a complete rundown on their sex and colouring. She's amazing!


----------



## justanotherbudgieparent (Mar 27, 2021)

omg i didnt think of that lol but sure ill post a pic


----------



## justanotherbudgieparent (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

She looks like some sort of recessive pied to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## justanotherbudgieparent (Mar 27, 2021)

justmoira said:


> She looks like some sort of recessive pied to me but I'm no expert.


hmmm, I could see that


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm only guessing because she looks a bit like my Lemon used to and she was a recessive pied haha


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there~ Your budgie is adorable, s/he is a dark green recessive pied budgie! However, I can't see the cere well enough to determine gender, since it's in shadow. From what I can see I believe he's a boy but I can't confirm 100%. Could you post another photo taken with different lighting?


----------



## justanotherbudgieparent (Mar 27, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there~ Your budgie is adorable, s/he is a dark green recessive pied budgie! However, I can't see the cere well enough to determine gender, since it's in shadow. From what I can see I believe he's a boy but I can't confirm 100%. Could you post another photo taken with different lighting?


yes, sorry, I'll upload a pic when I can


----------



## justanotherbudgieparent (Mar 27, 2021)

Here’s the new pic


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

I agree that your budgie is a male. Very handsome fellow!
*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted. 

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

SITE GUIDELINES

List of Stickies

Posting on the Forums

Let's Talk Budgies!

How-To Guides

FAQ

Articles

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Avian First Aid

Quarantine IS Necessary!

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old

Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Cage sizes.

Essentials to a Great Cage

Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, he's a gorgeous boy  What a dashing guy!


----------

